# ultra md2 media dashboard



## Bevue (Jun 12, 2008)

i recently purchased the ultra md2 media dashboard, it comes with usb hubs, 1394 firewire port and eSATA ports. the usb is working but can't seem to get the firewire port to work. dont know if installed incorrectly or what. i dont know much about computers so cant figure this problem out. does anyone know how to resolve this problem?:4-dontkno


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
Do you have the manual and installation instructions?
It may be conflicting with any Firewire port settings and drivers, on your motherboard and/or case.

http://www.ultraproducts.com/category.php?cPath=20


----------



## Bevue (Jun 12, 2008)

yeh, i just found out that my motherboard does not support the 1394 firewire port so there is no way the port will work unless i change the motherboard. thanks for your support though, i really appreciate it...


----------

